# What is QAnan



## CovenantPatriot87 (Dec 25, 2020)

Is anyone familiar with this....I'm not even sure what to call it! From what I have been able to gather quickly online, most label this as a conspiracy theory. The twist to my inquiry here is, can someone with a reformed/ confessional background honestly subscribe to this? Looking for a comprehensive breakdown of what QAnan is and what they believe. Thanks.


----------



## My Pilgrim Way (Dec 25, 2020)

I'd steer clear. They sound Christian but are not. They speak cryptically and in riddles. They offer hope and a promise of Trump saving the nation. They are false light and many are deceived by it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brett (Dec 26, 2020)

QAnon is a conspiracy theory that developed on a forum populated by neo-nazis called 8chan. Not everyone who used 8chan believed in the conspiracy theory of QAnon but it's an important fact that QAnon started there. 8chan has since been shut down after several young men were radicalized to the point of conducting terrorist attacks. The most notable being Brenton Tarrant in Christchurch, NZ and John Earnest in Poway, CA both of whom posted their manifestos on 8chan riddled with unique insider jokes and language of 8chan. A depressing fact is that Earnest is the son of an OPC elder. While these men likely don't subscribe to QAnon, QAnon comes from the same pit of lies.

The QAnon conspiracy is that Trump is also a neo-nazi in agreement with the popular beliefs on 8chan. Trump wants to drain the swamp of the marxists, child-sacrificing satanists, and zionist Jews in power, but he can't out-right say that on the TV so he must instead work behind the scenes. A man "inside" the Trump administration one way or another wanted to let 8chan know and have hope in Trump, so this man chose to post on 8chan to let them know that this is all true. On 8chan most people chose to talk with the screen name of "Anonymous" or "Anon." To distinguish himself from the other "Anons" this man identified himself as "QAnon." As proof that this is all true, QAnon would post cryptic messages of what Trump was about to do and what is going on behind the scenes. These cryptic messages would be vague enough for someone to extrapolate any future event as "fulfilling" his proof. Some of this garbage flowed into other places outside of 8chan like facebook, especially so after 8chan got shut down. Stay away from it.

I'm angered and saddened that this vile garbage has infected evangelical churches. I believe that some people (rightly) are repulsed by anti-Christian sentiments in our government and society but are too quick to unequally yoke themselves with others who say they don't like our government and society too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2020)

Also important is to distance some of QAnon's claims from claims that have been going on (and are probably true). For example, I believe the elite exploit children. The media dismisses this as QAnon conspiracies, yet this was raised before QAnon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2020)

I have always been of the opinion that QAnon was a distraction designed to take people's attention away from things that are more important. I listened to a rather lengthy critique of QAnon a couple of nights ago that confirmed a lot of what I suspected. One reason to treat it with suspicion is precisely that it is anonymous. Whenever the mainstream media says "anonymous sources confirm that Trump is bad" we take it with a pinch of salt. I see no good reason to treat the claims of QAnon any differently. It would not surprise me if QAnon is really batting for the other team to lend weight to the media's assertions that anything which contradicts their narrative is a "conspiracy theory." 

Yes, there are some nutty conspiracies out there; but not all conspiracy theories are created equal. Those which are supported by credible circumstantial evidence ought to be taken seriously. Those theories, such as the Great Reset, for which there is incontrovertible direct evidence, ought to be taken as fact. Those theories that have neither direct nor circumstantial evidence to support them, such as those normally pushed by the legacy media, ought to be given zero credence.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2020)

I agree with Daniel. QAnon was a brilliant disinfo campaign by the Regime. They took legitimate concerns (e.g., globalists sex trafficking) and embedded them into a goofy narrative. Now when you bring up Bohemian Grove or that Hollywood harvests adrenochrome, you are dismissed outright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 26, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Those theories, such as the Great Reset, for which there is incontrovertible direct evidence, ought to be taken as fact.


Just for clarification: There is no denying that the super-socialist idea of a so-called "build back better" scheme is being ballyhooed worldwide by progressives. But are you also saying that various trappings typically attached to the movement by conspiracists should also be taken as fact (e.g. covid was intentionally created and spread as a gateway to introducing a new world order that will abolish personal ownership and property rights, impose martial law, impose mandatory vaccination, create isolation camps for people who resist, etc.)?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Just for clarification: There is no denying that the super-socialist idea of a so-called "build back better" scheme is being ballyhooed worldwide by progressives. But are you also saying that various trappings typically attached to the movement by conspiracists should also be taken as fact (e.g. covid was intentionally created and spread as a gateway to introducing a new world order that will abolish personal ownership and property rights, impose martial law, impose mandatory vaccination, create isolation camps for people who resist, etc.)?



Yes. Covid is germ warfare by the Chinese. It was either made in a lab in China (in which case the CCCP is guilty of crimes against humanity and they should be executed) or it is from eating bats, in which case we can objectively judge their culture. China won the opening battle of World War III.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brett (Dec 26, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> China won the opening battle of World War III.


Brother, I hope this doesn't come off as too rash, but I feel passionate about this. I'm afraid you are missing something.

Flippantly believing and spreading beliefs about how we're in a secret war with X people group (be it Chinese, Jews, etc.) causes people like John Earnest to stumble and make shipwreck of their faith.
I know you aren't an antisemite nor do you believe in QAnon, but I think it's important to realize that QAnon was initially made and spread not by the government but by fellow disgruntled citizens (in this case extremely disgruntled to the point of neo-nazism). Similar conspiracy theories and political ideologies are spread by similar people online. None of these guys are Christian and though they wouldn't phrase it this way, these guys want you to stumble in your faith to the point of idolizing traditionalism for tradition's sake over the gospel. They want to take your rightful apprehension to government powers and radicalize you to the point of willing to conduct a terrorist attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> Just for clarification: There is no denying that the super-socialist idea of a so-called "build back better" scheme is being ballyhooed worldwide by progressives. But are you also saying that various trappings typically attached to the movement by conspiracists should also be taken as fact (e.g. covid was intentionally created and spread as a gateway to introducing a new world order that will abolish personal ownership and property rights, impose martial law, impose mandatory vaccination, create isolation camps for people who resist, etc.)?



I only assert that the Globalist intention to implement a "Great Reset", which will lead to a world in which "you will own nothing" (to quote the World Economic Forum), is an incontrovertible fact. Whether or not COVID-19 was deliberately manufactured or whether it was merely seized upon as an excuse to introduce all the things that you mention is, as far as I can tell, still something of an open question.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CovenantPatriot87 (Dec 26, 2020)

I find this all very helpful! I guess for the archives (and so I can refer to these), can ya'll recommend some good videos, articles, etc, on the subject? Thanks again brethren!


----------



## My Pilgrim Way (Dec 26, 2020)

Brett said:


> I'm angered and saddened that this vile garbage has infected evangelical churches. I believe that some people (rightly) are repulsed by anti-Christian sentiments in our government and society but are too quick to unequally yoke themselves with others who say they don't like our government and society too.


I know of one reformed pastor who supports and promotes this movement.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 26, 2020)

Brett said:


> Flippantly believing and spreading beliefs about how we're in a secret war with X people group (be it Chinese, Jews, etc.) causes people like John Earnest to stumble and make shipwreck of their faith.


Just to be clear, saying we are at war with China (a position I am neither espousing or denying) is _not_ the same thing as saying we are at war with Chinese people. What lunatics like Earnest wish to do with sane people's words is on them, not an unknown poster on a random internet forum. We live in a world where saying that the sky is blue and that there are only two genders makes people burn cities, including some professing Christians. Doesn't mean we should stop saying these things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 26, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Hollywood harvests adrenochrome


?!?


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2020)

Brett said:


> Flippantly believing and spreading beliefs about how we're in a secret war with X people group


The communist pope is a Jesuit. Do you deny that?


----------



## Brett (Dec 26, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> What lunatics like Earnest wish to do with sane people's words is on them, not an unknown poster on a random internet forum.


I believe I understand what you're saying but I would like to respectfully disagree with you. As Paul says, someone can eat meat and know that it is nothing, but if one goes about eating meat dedicated to false gods in front of others, he causes them to stumble. I agree that ultimately Earnest's sins are on his own head apart from Christ, but his motives didn't come from a vacuum.
When it comes to QAnon, it very much is an ideology dedicated to a false god. I feel there is a clear ideological pipeline from QAnon to 8chan and other neo-nazi sites to more extreme ideologies. If you want to "research" QAnon, a common way is reading the archive of screenshots of what QAnon posted on 8chan. If I were to point someone to read neo-nazi ideology posted on a neo-nazi site I would be at fault if that one became a neo-nazi.
In the same way, if I tried to eat the meat and spit out the bones of neo-nazi ideology in front of others. Even if I succeeded in doing so for myself, if I encouraged others to do the same and they failed to do so, I would be at fault for introducing the meat to them in the first place.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 26, 2020)

Edward said:


> The communist pope is a Jesuit. Do you deny that?


Blaming evil on the Jesuits isn't a conspiracy theory, it's a conspiracy fact, as any student of Reformation history knows. But I'm concerned by the trend to believe that the Jesuits are at work in secret cabals. They don't need cabals. They have the Roman Catholic church, the world's largest pedophile cabal. They have universities. They openly influence governments. Their schemes are quite plain. No need to speculate. Jesuits were once banned from every country in Europe (except Russia?), Catholic and Protestant. For good reason, too.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 26, 2020)

Sadly, talking points that originate with QAnon sometimes get picked up by conservative voices that are otherwise more credible, and repeated, because they sound like things conservative-minded people would like to believe are true. There are even examples of high-profile and godly pastors who end up repeating QAnon-created "facts" because they read these things somewhere they trust.

The mainstream news media in the US (which I used to be part of) has lost much of the trust it once deserved. This is due in large part to an increasing tendency to report left-narrative-fitting stories without taking the diligence to check them, with unbiased eyes, and first make sure they are objectively true. Many people on the right have responded by embracing alternative sources of news that claim to be free of left-leaning bias or claim to be exposing a vast, left-leaning conspiracy, which is easy to imagine when you're rightfully angry.

But these alternative, conspiracy-theory-exposing "news sources" don't actually solve the problem. Sure, they take their disregard for truth in a different political direction, but they still disregard the truth. I'm dismayed. It now seems as if _both sides_ define "truth" by whether it fits their political narrative rather than in God's way—did it actually happen?

Christians should stand for a Christian meaning of truth. If it isn't actually happening, it isn't true—no matter how nicely it might fit the narrative we'd like to promote. Especially in these times, when made-up "facts" are rampant, we should have nothing to do with nonsense like, "Well, I know that much of what comes from QAnon is probably a lie, but there's still some truth in it and much to admire about the cause, blah, blah, blah..." If the source is a liar, it comes from the Father of Lies.

So to answer the OP's question: Christians should have nothing to do with it except to denounce it. What fellowship does light have with darkness? What business does truth have mixing with lies?

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 26, 2020)

Jack K said:


> Sadly, talking points that originate with QAnon sometimes get picked up by conservative voices that are otherwise more credible, and repeated, because they sound like things conservative-minded people would like to believe are true. There are even examples of high-profile and godly pastors who end up repeating QAnon-created "facts" because they read these things somewhere they trust.
> 
> The mainstream news media in the US (which I used to be part of) has lost much of the trust it once deserved. This is due in large part to an increasing tendency to report left-narrative-fitting stories without taking the diligence to check them, with unbiased eyes, and first make sure they are objectively true. Many people on the right have responded by embracing alternative sources of news that claim to be free of left-leaning bias or claim to be exposing a vast, left-leaning conspiracy, which is easy to imagine when you're rightfully angry.
> 
> ...



Who do you recommend as reputable for news?

I do see a tendency in conservative sources to basically go to bat for “their man”, the same as lib sources.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 26, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> Who do you recommend as reputable for news?
> 
> I do see a tendency in conservative sources to basically go to bat for “their man”, the same as lib sources.


I second the question. It seems there is nowhere to go to be generally certain you are getting good info. To steal a line I heard a few days ago, Whatever the headline, no matter the source, just assume the opposite is true.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> ?!?



The most delicate way to phrase it is human sacrifice. That's the G-rated version. I'm really not comfortable describing what they do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2020)

Jack K said:


> a vast, left-leaning conspiracy, which is easy to imagine when you're rightfully angry.


Every great writer needs an editor.

'a vast, left-leaning conspiracy, which is easy to imagine when  you're rightfully angry _it's true._'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> Who do you recommend as reputable for news?


OAN and Ruptly are good places to start. You still need discernment, but better than the Lockstep Left media. FreeRepublic for factchecking and discussion of the news (avoid the Religion section - generally hostile to the Reformed viewpoint).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Dec 26, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> Who do you recommend as reputable for news?
> 
> I do see a tendency in conservative sources to basically go to bat for “their man”, the same as lib sources.


Despite my dismay over conservative-leaning sources that no longer value truth, I find conservative-leaning outlets more likely than liberal ones to hold to the older values about truth. Maybe I'm biased because I'm conservative-leaning myself, but my whole list of national/world news outlets I generally trust is conservative-leaning:

The Washington Examiner. They are generally conservative, but still more than willing to report news that makes conservatives look bad when those conservatives deserve it. I respect that. That's how I was taught to report the news.

Tucker Carlson's outlet (Daily Caller, Check Your Fact). Despite openly advocating for their political views (such that often enough I disagree), these guys show admirable care in making sure their facts are right before they go on the rampage. All advocacy journalism should be more like this.

World Magazine. They don't really have the resources to break much news or do deep investigations, but they seem committed to truth as a fundamental part of their Christian approach. I trust them to put truth above agenda.

The Wall Street Journal. If picking a major media player with the resources to thoroughly cover national and international news, this is the one to go with. Yeah, sometimes you'll see progressivism slipping in. But the WSJ is still a business newspaper first, and for now, American business is still more interested in true, factual info they can use to make money than in making social statements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 26, 2020)

Edward said:


> OAN and Ruptly are good places to start. You still need discernment, but better than the Lockstep Left media. FreeRepublic for factchecking and discussion of the news (avoid the Religion section - generally hostile to the Reformed viewpoint).


OAN is garbage, or at least it was when I used to catch it here and there in a local Chinese restaurant after the owner started tuning into it. (I think he had satellite. To my knowledge it isn't on cable here and from what I've seen isn't available on any of the streaming services.) I would feel like I lost brain cells every time I watched it. I'd probably be more inclined to tune into RT or even Al Jazeera than watch OAN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 26, 2020)

The dialectic is between "at the moment" news and good commentary. You can have one or the other, but not both. I admit I sometimes go to Faux News for "at the moment" stuff. However, because I am smarter than them, I do not rely on Faux for analysis. Good analysis takes time.

Memri memes is the best news outlet.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 26, 2020)

Jack K said:


> Despite my dismay over conservative-leaning sources that no longer value truth, I find conservative-leaning outlets more likely than liberal ones to hold to the older values about truth. Maybe I'm biased because I'm conservative-leaning myself, but my whole list of national/world news outlets I generally trust is conservative-leaning:
> 
> The Washington Examiner. They are generally conservative, but still more than willing to report news that makes conservatives look bad when those conservatives deserve it. I respect that. That's how I was taught to report the news.
> 
> ...



Tucker sold his stake in the Daily Caller a while back, maybe a year or so after he took over O'Reilly's slot on Fox and became really big.

World only really breaks news related to Christian ministries and organizations, or at least that's my recollection. I subscribed to it about 15 years ago but eventually cancelled. It (i.e. the print edition) always seemed a bit thin to me compared to the magazines they were allegedly competing with. I'm not saying it was or is terrible, but I was somewhat disappointed nonetheless.

I concur with your judgment about the Washington Examiner. There are a few others that are pretty good too, but they are mainly opinion sites.

I still like some of the Fox hosts, (on both Fox News and Fox Business) but I can't stand others. If someone has a problem with Neil Cavuto pointing out where the President is spouting obvious falsehoods, maybe the problem isn't with Cavuto. I do like how Tucker has abandoned "Zombie Reaganism."

A site that isn't conservative that I appreciate nonetheless is "The Week." It may be that there may be a few columnists there that I like whereas some others are garbage that I pay no attention to. But in general they are the kind of center-left outlet that hasn't succumbed to cancel culture and maximum wokeness, and which I find to be worthwhile even if I disagree.

Reason tends to either be really good or really bad.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2020)

It's probably because I live near DC and have friends who work in the heart of government and friends I smoke cigars with who do the yeoman's work as intel analysts or have people working for them.

Having been in the military for years and supported the government for many, the reality s that people in government are no more or less competent than the people here who give to them the ability to participate in massive conspiracies'.

Yes, there are people who inhabit these institutions who use them for their own ends. But, as frequently, there are many conservative people who rise to leadership who won't tolerate bad things happening. There aren't intel sources that only some people see and other don't. One of the reasons it took a while for the things that happened with the early Trump investigation to break is that conservatives keep their vows not to leak classified information whereas those who have no moral fiber leak. 

Come by Quantico some time and I'll introduce you to my cigar friends. The notion that there is a kabal that can infiltrate the machinery of our government will quickly disperse.

Also, people who think that globalism is on a quick comeback aren't really paying much attention to news sources outside of cable media. I recommend subscribing to The Economist. You don't have to agree with the way they frame things according to their view of traditional liberalism but you will see that everywhere, throughout the world, globalism is collapsing and nationalism is on the rise. I'm no prophet but, mark my words, you will see people trying to preserve things but the seeds of the collapse of the liveral world order have already been sown. There's a reason why all the Democratic Leadership is old and decrepit. Nobody is left who believes in an Establishment and the Democrats are reaping the whirlwind right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 27, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm no prophet but, mark my words, you will see people trying to preserve things but the seeds of the collapse of the liveral world order have already been sown. There's a reason why all the Democratic Leadership is old and decrepit. Nobody is left who believes in an Establishment and the Democrats are reaping the whirlwind right now.



I want to believe that, but Dominion voting machines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Dec 27, 2020)

CovenantPatriot87 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this....Looking for a comprehensive breakdown of what QAnan is and what they believe. Thanks.


I can’t be certain, and I have no interest in googling it, but from the letters and order employed, I would guess that QAnan is a quality assurance company specializing in assuring the quality of nanny services.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 27, 2020)

I subscribe to Wall Street Journal and keep apps for their electronic and print editions on my phone along with the BBC and the Associated Press. The AP is far from transparent, but it provides a quick news stream that may be confirmed by other sources. 

For years I have eschewed "conservative" broadcast organizations because I could not stand the vitriol they encouraged. Rush was mildly entertaining at first, but I quickly grew tired of his obnoxious behavior. Lately I've stopped following friends on Facebook who keep calling those of us who use facemasks "sheeple." 

I am by no means always as gentle as I should be, especially when exasperated, but I am greatly disheartened when Christianity and the right and conservative news organizations get admixed. That is precisely the intersection that allows the QAnans of the world to flourish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInquirer (Dec 28, 2020)

How does the average person "fact check" any news source to judge its accuracy and reliability? Other than Scripture, what source would we use as our fact checking standard?

Its hard to know who to trust any more. Maybe there was massive voter fraud, maybe not. NYPost just turned on Trump over the matter. Doesn't seem like Pence is really going along with it. If its a fabrication, there goes a lot of right leaning alt news sources.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2021)

Raheem's analysis echoes what I said earlier:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347752625677217794

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jan 9, 2021)

Brett said:


> QAnon is a conspiracy theory that developed on a forum populated by neo-nazis called 8chan. Not everyone who used 8chan believed in the conspiracy theory of QAnon but it's an important fact that QAnon started there. 8chan has since been shut down after several young men were radicalized to the point of conducting terrorist attacks. The most notable being Brenton Tarrant in Christchurch, NZ and John Earnest in Poway, CA both of whom posted their manifestos on 8chan riddled with unique insider jokes and language of 8chan. A depressing fact is that Earnest is the son of an OPC elder. While these men likely don't subscribe to QAnon, QAnon comes from the same pit of lies.
> 
> The QAnon conspiracy is that Trump is also a neo-nazi in agreement with the popular beliefs on 8chan. Trump wants to drain the swamp of the marxists, child-sacrificing satanists, and zionist Jews in power, but he can't out-right say that on the TV so he must instead work behind the scenes. A man "inside" the Trump administration one way or another wanted to let 8chan know and have hope in Trump, so this man chose to post on 8chan to let them know that this is all true. On 8chan most people chose to talk with the screen name of "Anonymous" or "Anon." To distinguish himself from the other "Anons" this man identified himself as "QAnon." As proof that this is all true, QAnon would post cryptic messages of what Trump was about to do and what is going on behind the scenes. These cryptic messages would be vague enough for someone to extrapolate any future event as "fulfilling" his proof. Some of this garbage flowed into other places outside of 8chan like facebook, especially so after 8chan got shut down. Stay away from it.
> 
> I'm angered and saddened that this vile garbage has infected evangelical churches. I believe that some people (rightly) are repulsed by anti-Christian sentiments in our government and society but are too quick to unequally yoke themselves with others who say they don't like our government and society too.



I didn't realise being opposed to Marxism, satanism, paedophilia and child sacrifice was being a "Nazi". 

Qanon followers are not Nazis. They are boomers. The problem with Qanon is that it isn't true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jan 9, 2021)

Phil D. said:


> Just for clarification: There is no denying that the super-socialist idea of a so-called "build back better" scheme is being ballyhooed worldwide by progressives. But are you also saying that various trappings typically attached to the movement by conspiracists should also be taken as fact (e.g. covid was intentionally created and spread as a gateway to introducing a new world order that will abolish personal ownership and property rights, impose martial law, impose mandatory vaccination, create isolation camps for people who resist, etc.)?



Well all those things are happening. So I suppose the question is: does it much matter if it was all planned beforehand or our leaders just saw an opportunity?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A.Joseph (Jan 9, 2021)

If you need Qanon to know the media lies, manufactures consent, and are in the pockets of the same global forces that owns our politicians, you need to go back to sleep.

Whatever the media and a majority of their experts say, believe the opposite is probably true. That’s basically where we‘re at.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------

